# Going for a DVC... Change my mind?!



## SunsetMaven (Feb 27, 2021)

Background - we have owned a week at SBP for 6 or 7 years now (initially purchased for $0 off eBay) and use it as an Interval Trader. Thanks to the Sightings board, we trade into Westin Nanea, Four Seasons, NCV, Pulse, etc. And we enjoy occasional getaways (mud season @ Breck, off-season @ Orlando Marriott, etc.). It is worked out GREAT for us. Love it!

Recently, now that both our kiddos ski, we added a Hyatt Beach House platinum week ($4000 off eBay) primarily to trade into ski weeks in Colorado (we live in CO) and it has worked out tremendously well for us this season. Including our upfront purchase price (amortized over 10 years NPV0), we end up staying at Mountain Lodge and Breck Main St Station for $65/night. (Since we are local, we end up with a lot of last minute reservations.) Mind-blowing really! (Thanks @travelhacker for the encouragement and answering 1000 questions!)

In running a "gap analysis" for our family's travel style, I have always wanted a DVC and have done a ton of research but never could justify it until the last year now that our youngest one is old enough to enjoy WDW. But it still feels rather like an emotional purchase because it's tough to justify the numbers.

I'm posting here because many of you also own outside of DVC and understand the context of having II or RCI traders that give you nights at 5* resorts for ~$50-100/night (depending on your home resort MFs). For example, I just paid $400 for a getaway week in a 2 bd at the Marriot Harbour Lake!

So my questions:
*1) Should I do it?*

I am admittedly emotionally biased towards the ease of being in the DVC bubble (albeit the bubble is a bit less appealing now with Magical Express being discontinued and bags no longer going direct to resort). 

Being on the monorail is a game changer with 2 young kids, but they won't be young forever nor will MK be our go-to forever.

I'm concerned that as the kids get into elementary school, we won't have as many opportunities to travel in the off season when we can get trades, and as much flexibility in traveling to sync up with availability. So owning at DVC plus planning 7-11 months ahead will allow us to get in when we want.

I'd like to purchase more points than what we need to rent the remainder to help pay for each year's DVC MFs. Seems like there's always a huge demand for point rentals whether going direct or through an intermediary like David's. 

Locking up $30K is a big deal and if I can earn a decent amount of money on it, should we just rent points each year we want to splurge at a DVC instead? Downside is the lack of flexibility when working with another owner or intermediary. 

I don't know how to determine residual value on our contract if we don't want to own at DVC anymore in 10-20 years.

*2) If so - which resort?*

My criteria for the DVC resort:

Home resort is a popular place for point renters
Home resort is somewhere we want to go that usually doesn’t come up at the 7 month mark
Longer life of contract remaining
MFs increases have been stable and will continue to likely be stable
Based on the above, we have decided on Bay Lake Towers because of the rental desirability by others (increasing the value of the home resort preference), the monorail access, the walkability to Magic Kingdom and the lower point requirements for rooms (compared to GF and Poly).

Just looking to bounce my thoughts off like-minded TS folks here on TUG. Any and all discussion welcomed and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## AnnieBets (Feb 27, 2021)

Love my DVC.  MFs will continue to rise.  Studios at BLT are small so personally I wouldn’t consider BLT with 4 people for more than one night unless doing 1 bedroom or more.  I combine stays with DVC with off-site condos.  So can do several park days at DVC and then I can do more rest/pool days.  I got a small direct contract to get benefits and a bigger resale contract.  I spend more time and money on Disney vacations than before I bought DVC. If you like/don’t mind the value or moderate hotels, you might want to just use those instead of buying DVC.


----------



## CPNY (Feb 27, 2021)

@SunsetMaven let me be the first to send you apologies for having to deal with @travelhacker i can only imagine the advice he gave you. How they still allow him to log on here is mind boggling. Haha, just kidding just kidding! He’s been a huge help to many here. 

Now that the jokes are out of the way, my knee jerk reaction is to say BUY DVC! But my logical mind says maybe not. I’ve also been looking to buy DVC and have had the same thought process about which home resort to purchase into or of it even makes any sense to buy. While bay lake is great, I don’t require close proximity to MK at this point, so for me it’s not appealing (yet you make great points about buying there as a home resort). In the short term, being in the “bubble” has no advantages. The buy in is expensive and you need to book well in advance or it won’t work. I prefer a bit more flexibility. Is the high cost really worth it?

Being in cahoots with travelH, we both purchased RCI point contracts around the same time. While it is covid, we have both been able to book DVC using RCI points this year. RCI points could be an option for future once in a while DVC trips. I noticed before covid that there was consistent availability in RCI around school breaks (winter/spring/summer breaks). This is usually when DVC point bookings are the most expensive and Many DVC members tend to book lower seasons to stretch their points. Granted, SSR and OKW are the more popular resorts that show up, it is better than nothing. 

Proximity to MK is nice, personally I prefer quiet! Once I found out about those tree houses in SSR, I’d be leaning to buy there. Copper creek also has great villas but the point value is nearly 700 points for a week. Too rich for my blood.  Truthfully, between the cost of DVC and the looming contract expiration dates, my thoughts have shifted away from DVC and more into buying a condo or house in Orlando to act as a vacation rental.

However, If you decide to buy DVC and were planning on buying more points than you need, I’d look to split it up into different contacts (same use year/same resort). This way you can cut down without having to sell all of it. You can always start with what you need then add smaller contracts later. Maybe a 200 point contact now then add another 100 points. You can always sell off the 100 points later if you don’t want the excess.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 27, 2021)

I wouldn’t plan on renting out excess DVC points.  It has been a rough 12 months for DVC and Disney in general with the pandemic.  I would buy what you think you will use yourself with a small cushion just in case your season gets a point adjustment.

We usually tack a few DVC nights on to week long Interval getaways spent at Marriott or Sheraton.  Our youngest daughter and her family are spending a week in the spring in Treasure Island, FL,  and we booked a few extra nights at Disney with our DVC points to treat the grandkids.  It is nice owning DVC to be able to do this (our whole family enjoys the DVC resorts).

We are very spoiled to DVC vs. Disney value and moderate resorts.  So glad we didn’t sell more points than we did during the start of the pandemic (still own 185 points).


----------



## littlestar (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh, one more thing, your choice Bay Lake Towers has low maintenance fees. That is a plus in my book.


----------



## SunsetMaven (Feb 28, 2021)

Ha! This is exactly how I feel - my heart says go and my mind says STOP! STOP! STOP! But it has been this way on and off for so many years lol. Now I actually feel like I can mentally justify it a bit more with kiddos. 

I have considered an RCI trader to get into SSR and AKL but it's not enough for me to commit to servicing an entire TS' MF just for those 2 places. My Interval pretty much gives me everything else I need. I do like RCI also to get into Windjammer Landing (one of our favs that we currently rent from a specific owner/friend every year or two) but doing it through RCI can't guarantee any specific units or units with private pools.

Thanks to you and everyone else on this thread so far for the insights and advice. I'm now feeling more lukewarm about it and will sleep on it a bit more. I knew posting here would give me lots of objective advice. I considered posting on Disboards but knew that this group would feel my reluctance  





CPNY said:


> @SunsetMaven let me be the first to send you apologies for having to deal with @travelhacker i can only imagine the advice he gave you. How they still allow him to log on here is mind boggling. Haha, just kidding just kidding! He’s been a huge help to many here.
> 
> Now that the jokes are out of the way, my knee jerk reaction is to say BUY DVC! But my logical mind says maybe not. I’ve also been looking to buy DVC and have had the same thought process about which home resort to purchase into or of it even makes any sense to buy. While bay lake is great, I don’t require close proximity to MK at this point, so for me it’s not appealing (yet you make great points about buying there as a home resort). In the short term, being in the “bubble” has no advantages. The buy in is expensive and you need to book well in advance or it won’t work. I prefer a bit more flexibility. Is the high cost really worth it?
> 
> ...


----------



## SunsetMaven (Feb 28, 2021)

I like that a lot actually! Do an Interval week then add on DVC nights. I'd have to re-think this since if we did this, I would need a much smaller contract. Thanks!

How do you sync up dates though? I usually use Getaways or ACs for Orlando and those are usually more last-minute reservations. Is it pretty "easy" to get 2-4 night DVC reservations within 60 days if you're flexible?




littlestar said:


> I wouldn’t plan on renting out excess DVC points.  It has been a rough 12 months for DVC and Disney in general with the pandemic.  I would buy what you think you will use yourself with a small cushion just in case your season gets a point adjustment.
> 
> We usually tack a few DVC nights on to week long Interval getaways spent at Marriott or Sheraton.  Our youngest daughter and her family are spending a week in the spring in Treasure Island, FL,  and we booked a few extra nights at Disney with our DVC points to treat the grandkids.  It is nice owning DVC to be able to do this (our whole family enjoys the DVC resorts).
> 
> We are very spoiled to DVC vs. Disney value and moderate resorts.  So glad we didn’t sell more points than we did during the start of the pandemic (still own 185 points).


----------



## Serina (Feb 28, 2021)

Go for it! We LOVE our DVC...no regrets! The only suggestion is considering if BLT is the best home resort. As your kids are young & MK is your go to park, it’s great but as they get older, other areas might be more desirable. Personally, we love the Boardwalk/Beach Club area. It allows easy walking access to Epcot, Hollywood Studios, Disneys miniature golf course and lots of dining options. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Dean (Feb 28, 2021)

DVC is only a reasonable purchase if you value staying on property at DVC, can afford the purchase (pay for it), are OK with the timeshare limitations (you clearly are) and you'll use only at DVC and for you, only at the park locations.  I would echo the recommendation to avoid buying to rent.  Like several others here I own DVC and non DVC as well and we use them for different purposes.  For Orlando and Disney we're OK staying off property whether it be Marriott, Bluegreen Fountains or Wyndham Bonnet Creek but we prefer to stay at DVC.  The DVC resort have location, the benefits of being on property and theming going for them.  But side by side in other ways, many of the resorts in the top tier for Orlando are nicer resorts as a stand alone.  DVC is very flexible and that does add value.  

You'll have to decide if it's worth it to you and whether to buy DVC at all is a bigger decision than which resort or how many points but those can be big (and expensive) decisions as well.  Also realize that plans and groups change, the points you'd need today are almost certainly not what you'll need in 5 or 10 years.  Whether the kids stop going or go and bring guests can greatly impact your long term points needs.


----------



## bogey21 (Feb 28, 2021)

$30,000 is a lot of money particularly if you may only want Disney while kids are young.  What we did when our kids were young (I think they were 6 and 7 at the time) is buy a package from Disney staying at the Contemporary Hotel.  It worked great with all the extras they threw in like Breakfast With the Characters, some meals, etc.  Another big plus was having the monorail right in the building which made it great for breaks.  I don't remember being cramped, so it couldn't have been all that bad, as it was about 40 years ago.  Anyway if you are thinking about buying Disney only for when the kids are young, I'd think seriously about saving the money...

George


----------



## presley (Feb 28, 2021)

Have you looked into just staying at the Swan and Dolphin? It is walking distance to 2 of the parks, has its own restaurant and bars and pretty much all of the benefits of staying on site, but for a lot less money. I am in the process of buying Polynesian, but when I need extra nights or an extra stay, I'll be over at Swan and Dolphin. I am not buying with intent to rent - ever. I don't thin that's a good idea at today's prices and Covid aftershocks. Perhaps it will be different 3 years from now, but it's a bad time to do that at the moment.

I don't recommend DVC for you based on what you have posted at this point. If you still feel the same way in a few years and you are traveling there often and you are only willing to stay in a DVC villa, then I'd say go for it.


----------



## Lisa P (Feb 28, 2021)

SunsetMaven said:


> I like that a lot actually! Do an Interval week then add on DVC nights. I'd have to re-think this since if we did this, I would need a much smaller contract. Thanks!
> 
> How do you sync up dates though? I usually use Getaways or ACs for Orlando and those are usually more last-minute reservations. Is it pretty "easy" to get 2-4 night DVC reservations within 60 days if you're flexible?



This is a great plan. We've added a couple rental nights onsite to offsite RCI weeks many times, as well as to RCI exchanges into SSR. We've also added Wyndham points stays to RCI weeks in other destinations. We look for general points availability first. Then, we book an RCI week with a Friday or Sunday check-in, that can sync with available add-on nights. Usually, we have 24 hours for free cancellation of the RCI week. Then we reserve the add-on nights.

To minimize time off from work, we may spend Friday-Friday in the RCI resort, and end the vacation with a 2nd weekend at a WDW (or other destination) hotel room rental. Or, start our vacation with a weekend at a hotel, followed by a Sunday-Sunday RCI week. Using points exclusively for weekend nights is a very expensive way to do this. So for WDW, it's more affordable to go with a couple (hopefully discounted) cash nights nights at Swan/Dolphin or (low season) Disney resort.

To stretch our Wyndham points, we may instead begin the vacation with 4-5 weeknights on points, followed by a Friday-Friday RCI week. Or, begin with a Sunday-Sunday RCI week, followed by several weeknights at a points resort. Weeknight availability may be better than weekend availability in most of the year. So long as we can manage the time off from work, these have worked out very well for us, especially when I used to work some weekends and/or when we wanted to split our vacation time between WDW/Universal or WDW/beach. Often now, we have other activities on the weekends (time with family/friends who work, church & special events like weddings and showers) and we like having the weekends to pack/unpack, do laundry, prepare for the week ahead, etc.


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2021)

We literally just had this conversation. We sold our large akv contract last year to free up cash for Renos and now regret it. We still have a small dvc contract. Head says stay in hgvc Marriott or get a dvc points transfer (at double annual fees rate). Heart says just pay $5-7 more than you sold for and repurchase. And yes, We also think dvc prices will continue upwards-they certainly did in covid even with Closures!  We don’t “need” any dvc points for a year. But then plan to stay in retirement at least 10 nights/year.
As we’ve bought/sold resale 2x at a nice profit, I really view it as parking capital. Yes that could change, but the only major downturns were 9/11 and 2008 I think and those recovered in a couple years.
I agree that I’d not buy extra to be a “planned”renter.
Still on the fence. Put in 2 offers-rejected. If i want it, likely have to pay sticker price. Hard to pay $7more/point for same thing I sold on 2020!


----------



## SunsetMaven (Feb 28, 2021)

You guys are so awesome! The different experiences here, perspective and insights are super helpful. A timeshare is a big commitment as far as ongoing MFs and in DVC’s case, locking up capital. And I really appreciate everyone chiming in to help!

I’m now at not buying at all or buying a smaller contract/just buying what we need. That would also lower upfront costs. And I’m also concluding that if I were to do it, it would have to be a slightly emotional and irrational (for me!) choice. And maybe sometimes that’s ok?


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2021)

If you have the disposable funds, I know we really enjoyed dvc. Imho buy the minimum you “need.” We also got our fix by adding days pre/post hgvc or Marriott stay. Or adding onto another FL trip. We usually Rci trade into dvc 1br as well. 
fwiw-in the last 4 hours, I’ve talked myself out of dvc for now.


----------



## capjak (Feb 28, 2021)

Go for it.  I own several different systems and DVC Beach Club and SSR (Beach Club gets my vote) is easy to use and if not using it, it is extremely easy to rent.  We especially like it for Epcot's Food and Wine Festival for adults and adult children (21 years old...lots of adult beverages).......August-November.


----------



## Serina (Feb 28, 2021)

Completely agree with capjak. We love the Beach Club, the ease of the DVC system and all the festivals at Epcot. They seem to get better each year. We enjoyed many trips when kids were young thru adulthood & now retirement.


----------



## elaine (Feb 28, 2021)

IMHO, I wouldn't buy a 2042 resort, if you plan to divest at some point. I think the pricing will tick down within the next 10 years, while longer resorts will hold their value.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 1, 2021)

SunsetMaven said:


> I'm posting here because many of you also own outside of DVC and understand the context of having II or RCI traders that give you nights at 5* resorts for ~$50-100/night (depending on your home resort MFs).



I wouldn't necessarily let this be the cart that drives the horse. We here on TUG can get pretty invested in the best possible bargains, but that is sometimes getting in the way of a good vacation. You _can_ get in inexpensively via RCI exchanges, but (a) not all pathways are inexpensive, (b) they are only seven-night stays with Fri/Sat/Sun check-ins, (c) they are overwhelmingly at SSR and OKW, and (d) they are all 1BR.



SunsetMaven said:


> I'd like to purchase more points than what we need to rent the remainder to help pay for each year's DVC MFs.


I think this is a bad idea. If you check the math, the ROI on the purchase price is typically less than what you might expect from a diversified index fund---and that's on a before-tax basis. After taxes, it is worse b/c most of your redemptions in the index fund would probably be long-term cap gains vs. rental income that is taxed at your marginal income rate. 

Renting is also a lot more work than index fund invest-and-forget.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 1, 2021)

SunsetMaven said:


> *1) Should I do it?*


When people ask me if they should buy DVC I ask three questions in return, "Do you plan on visiting WDW at least once every two years for at least the next 10 years?", "Can you plan at least 7 and ideally 11 months in advance", and "Do you really want to pay a premium to stay 'on property'?" Only if the answer to all of these questions is 'Yes' should you buy. More recently I have added a new codicil. Don't buy at Riviera or at resorts with a Jan 2042 expiration unless you know exactly what you are doing.

For a while Disney had been ratcheting up the benefits of staying 'on property'. 60 day + length of stay FPs, 180 day + length of stay ADRs (Advanced Dining Reservations), building dedicated bus lanes, etc. It reached a point a couple of years ago after the fourth consecutive day of getting up early to fight for 30 day FPs that I found myself channeling Scarlett - "As God is my witness, I will never stay off-property again."

But then COVID-19 changed everything. No FPs, 60 day ADRs, park reservations through 2023. And rumors continue to swirl that major changes in the FP system are on the way - perhaps with differing tiers of 'pay to play' FPs that don't take into account an on-property stay. Or they could give free FPs to those staying 'on property'. No one knows.



SunsetMaven said:


> *2) If so - which resort?*


As you mention and in my opinion, BLT stands head and shoulders above the rest and is our favorite resort. Though now that they've built a walkway, VGF is a good option if you prefer its decor and pools. But Poly isn't a bad choice if you know you want to stay in studios for the rest of your ownership and CCV isn't bad if you know you don't (the competition for studios at CCV is fierce).

But while almost all the MK resorts have advantages, the EPCOT/HS ones are a hot mess. Given your situation I can't recommend Boardwalk or Beach Club because of the Jan 2042 expiration (which pains me...BCV is wonderful and was our first DVC 'home'). And I can't recommend Riviera to anyone.

AKV, SSR, and OKW with a 2057 expiration, are all good choices - do you like animals, proximity to Disney Springs, or larger villas?


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> IMHO, I wouldn't buy a 2042 resort, if you plan to divest at some point. I think the pricing will tick down within the next 10 years, while longer resorts will hold their value.


I would go a step further and say that I would not buy DVC planning to sell later Regardless of the end date. There may be some rare exceptions but it would be something that was so cheap that you would not expect to get by right of first refusal anyway like happened a decade ago.


----------



## SunsetMaven (Mar 5, 2021)

GREAT points - thank you so much! We did go ahead and submit for a contract, waiting for ROFR now. And took everyone's advice and did *NOT* get more points than what we needed 



bnoble said:


> I wouldn't necessarily let this be the cart that drives the horse. We here on TUG can get pretty invested in the best possible bargains, but that is sometimes getting in the way of a good vacation. You _can_ get in inexpensively via RCI exchanges, but (a) not all pathways are inexpensive, (b) they are only seven-night stays with Fri/Sat/Sun check-ins, (c) they are overwhelmingly at SSR and OKW, and (d) they are all 1BR.
> 
> 
> I think this is a bad idea. If you check the math, the ROI on the purchase price is typically less than what you might expect from a diversified index fund---and that's on a before-tax basis. After taxes, it is worse b/c most of your redemptions in the index fund would probably be long-term cap gains vs. rental income that is taxed at your marginal income rate.
> ...


----------



## SunsetMaven (Mar 5, 2021)

Super helpful - thank you!

Yes, Yes and Yes 

We went for a BLT contract!!! Waiting for ROFR now!!




ljmiii said:


> When people ask me if they should buy DVC I ask three questions in return, "Do you plan on visiting WDW at least once every two years for at least the next 10 years?", "Can you plan at least 7 and ideally 11 months in advance", and "Do you really want to pay a premium to stay 'on property'?" Only if the answer to all of these questions is 'Yes' should you buy. More recently I have added a new codicil. Don't buy at Riviera or at resorts with a Jan 2042 expiration unless you know exactly what you are doing.
> 
> For a while Disney had been ratcheting up the benefits of staying 'on property'. 60 day + length of stay FPs, 180 day + length of stay ADRs (Advanced Dining Reservations), building dedicated bus lanes, etc. It reached a point a couple of years ago after the fourth consecutive day of getting up early to fight for 30 day FPs that I found myself channeling Scarlett - "As God is my witness, I will never stay off-property again."
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnieBets (Mar 5, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## littlestar (Mar 6, 2021)

Let us know when it passes.  Good luck.


----------



## tgropp (Mar 6, 2021)

Only you will know on whether DVC is for you. As others have pointed out....how often do you plan to visit WDW, will you go there when the children get older etc.....  my advice

Buy resale For the 2042 resorts. This way you are only tied into it for the next 21 years. Who knows what the future holds when 2042 comes. If today’s events happened in 2041, I am sure that Disney would be offering extensions and begging owners to purchase extensions, but we don’t know what the future holds.

in 2008, I purchased a 50 and 75 point contract at Beach Club and 100 points at Wilderness Lodge. All for a bit less than $20,000.  We have had some amazing family Christmas vacations.  This upcoming Christmas (Dec 18-26) we have a 2 bedroom villa WL at approx $3,000 in maintenance fees. If you were to purchase direct from Disney it would cost $17,280.
If you like going to Disney and staying in their deluxe hotels, do it. The savings are incredible


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Mar 6, 2021)

Have you checked their resale site? DVC resale.com, could purchase a shorter contract. Just watch the renewal month, my sister complains about December since if you rescheduled points must be used that calendar year.


----------



## Limace (Mar 6, 2021)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Have you checked their resale site? DVC resale.com, could purchase a shorter contract. Just watch the renewal month, my sister complains about December since if you rescheduled points must be used that calendar year.



With the exception of OKW, resale contracts don’t have different contract lengths than direct for the same resort. Use year points don’t expire during the calendar year-I think your sister misunderstands how use year works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deb & Bill (Mar 6, 2021)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Have you checked their resale site? DVC resale.com, could purchase a shorter contract. Just watch the renewal month, my sister complains about December since if you rescheduled points must be used that calendar year.


Points expire 12 months after they are initially available to use, unless you borrow them or bank them.  It's just that Dec can be confusing to so many people.  For example, for DVC owners are currently in their Dec 2020 UY and these points will expire on Nov 30, 2021 unless they are banked into the Dec 2021 UY and then they expire on Nov 30, 2022.  One of my contracts (a 50 point at OKW contract) is a Dec contract and it works out nicely for an annual early Dec visit. 

But to the original point, DVC points are very expensive.  We bought nearly 24 years ago and paid $50 a point for our original 175 at OKW.  Once DVC points hit $100 a point direct, I was not recommending direct purchase.  Even resales are in the $150 or higher for some resorts.  Our original member fees were around $3 a point and are now over $8 a point for OKW without the credit from 2020. 

One more thing, there is only one tower at Bay Lake Tower.  Should DVC decide to tear down what was formerly known as the South Wing, it would probably be a separate resort from Bay Lake Tower since the start year would be so different from BLT.  Kind of like Copper Creek and Villas at Wilderness Lodge (now known as Boulder Ridge Villas).


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 6, 2021)

@SunsetMaven good luck with your purchase.  There is a bunch of great advice in this thread.  I own points at SSR and a few other timeshares (I've got my habit under control I promise). My family enjoy staying in the bubble at WDW and go at least once a year.  We can and do trade into SSR via RCI and we also have access to some great resorts in Orlando via II.  My thoughts to anyone thinking about DVC where shaped by folks like @Dean & others.  I think its quite important that the buy in price is manageable with cash on hand.  I liked the fact that the points are relatively easy to rent or sell and that made the decision easier for me.  The comments about planning are spot on and I agree that I'd not try to make a business out of renting the points every year.  This is like most luxury purchases, no one needs a BMW but some folks buy them anyway, for the folks who are taking cash from something important its a poor choice but for others its just how they spend their discretionary cash.  My family are happy with this particular luxury item, but it's important for us, at least, to think about it that way.


----------



## iowateach (Mar 6, 2021)

Let me offer another thought. I have owned timeshares since the '80s. I figure the cost of everything per night timeshare vs. per night rental. I think $30,000 is a lot to spend plus unknown MFs. On top of that you're stuck going to the same place. As your children get older, you may have different goals or interests, and then you'll have to spend more money with a company such as RCI or II to trade into someplace else. Rentals give you the luxury of choosing each year where you go and what you spend--or spending nothing at all, as I think 2020 has taught us. I am now 60 and considered buying a condo in Florida. Then I thought about how many years I could rent for the same money and how much flexibility I would have. I use every Accommodation Certificate Interval gives me at a cost of about $45 a night. If I wanted to spend a month in Florida in the winter, it would cost me roughly $1200 with no initial output and the flexibility to travel to someplace different each week if I wanted. I still own three timeshares that altogether cost me less than $10,000. I have enjoyed each one, but in hindsight I would do some things differently and would definitely not buy another one. Weigh things out carefully.


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 7, 2021)

iowateach said:


> Let me offer another thought. I have owned timeshares since the '80s. I figure the cost of everything per night timeshare vs. per night rental. I think $30,000 is a lot to spend plus unknown MFs. On top of that you're stuck going to the same place. As your children get older, you may have different goals or interests, and then you'll have to spend more money with a company such as RCI or II to trade into someplace else. Rentals give you the luxury of choosing each year where you go and what you spend--or spending nothing at all, as I think 2020 has taught us. I am now 60 and considered buying a condo in Florida. Then I thought about how many years I could rent for the same money and how much flexibility I would have. I use every Accommodation Certificate Interval gives me at a cost of about $45 a night. If I wanted to spend a month in Florida in the winter, it would cost me roughly $1200 with no initial output and the flexibility to travel to someplace different each week if I wanted. I still own three timeshares that altogether cost me less than $10,000. I have enjoyed each one, but in hindsight I would do some things differently and would definitely not buy another one. Weigh things out carefully.


I do agree @iowateach that no timeshare contract is something one should enter lightly, and value is very much in the eye of the beholder . I enjoy the option of booking the resort and room size combos I can get with my DVC points but using RCI to trade into SSR 1 beds with my Grandview points is a much cheaper way to get the Disney experience.  I think when someone chooses to pay up for control as long as its an informed choice I'm all good.  One of the secondary things I like about resale DVC is the contracts hold some value and the market is (at least now) fairly liquid, as a result as long as using $30K or so on a timeshare does not disrupt your finances its not really spent so much as less liquid/lower return use of cash (although if it was sitting in checking or savings account a DVC contract might have higher return ).  I think if one decides that a timeshare fits their vacation style and learns the difference systems a great high end vacations can be had at value.  However like most luxury purchases no one should make the buy decision emotionally.


----------



## joestein (Mar 8, 2021)

My two cents......

We really don't know how the pandemic will affect Disney World or timeshares in general.     Long term travel might drop once the pandemic is over due to loss of business/jobs.   High cost vacation might decrease based upon same.   People might start to unload DVCs as finances become tighter or they just don't use them.   Could affect resale pricing or rentals.

Disney will find a way to squeeze more money from owners - They already have them on the hook - they have nothing to lose and already do it constantly.   If you default - they can take back your points and resell.

Maybe none of this will happen --- Maybe all.    Who knows?    

Personally - I would never spend $30K on a timeshare.  Especially when we are in flux like this.

What I did....when my kids were young and I wanted to stay at DVC, I bought a timeshare for just trading into DVC for $500 on Ebay.  I paid around $350 a year in maintenance for an odd year Governor's Green timeshare (traded in II vs RCI).   I used the points in II to trade into DVC around 4 times over 5 years.   Always a 1 bedroom.    My total cost (Purchase, maintenance, trade fee and DVC BS fee) for those stays were a little over $3K.   And by the time my kids were 10 or 11, no one wanted to go there anymore.   I held onto the TS until right before the pandemic when I gave it and my other Wyndham TS back to Wyndham - my maintenance fees had doubled over the 14 yrs of ownership.


----------



## elaine (Mar 8, 2021)

We owned DVC, but also traded in via RCI 5X-gotta love it! We sold our larger DVC contract in 2020 (still have a 35 point DVC) to free up case for renos (recouping capital +20%). My heart (which still has that pixie dust in it) was thinking of rebuying as we envision using for weekend studio stays in retirement to enjoy resorts. Put in 2 sorta low ball offers--rejected. It's a sellers market--pricing is $5-15/point more for AKV than when we sold! So, my head decided to pause on repurchasing and just do longer trips via RCI 1BR, stay at a HGVC or Marriott, or get a DVC points transfer if needed, and re-evaluate in a year or two. Plus, with annual passes paused, we'd likely swap to EOY one week trip with family anyway.


----------



## presley (Mar 8, 2021)

elaine said:


> or get a DVC points transfer if needed, and re-evaluate in a year or two.


I am right there with you. I am buying a very small contract knowing that I might need to rent extra points here and there. I figured between the 24 points/year that I can rent from Disney for a reservation and owners who are willing to transfer points, I don't need to buy more than I am. I will be looking at the Disneyland Hotel wing when that comes up for sale. That's the only additional contract that I imagine I'll want or "need" in my lifetime or that actually makes any sense.


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2021)

A DVC buyer is not your typical timeshare buyer.  Most are looking at the choice of staying on property in a hotel or buying DVC to accomplish on property at either a savings or with additional options like space, kitchen, W/D.  It is not for someone where the cost is the number one priority or to use for DVC AND other travels.  As such for that group of people it's often a good choice to buy, esp resale.  As for squeezing it's owners, I'd say that after the initial purchase DVC has been better than most, including MVC and Bluegreen that I have direct experience with.


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> A DVC buyer is not your typical timeshare buyer.  Most are looking at the choice of staying on property in a hotel or buying DVC to accomplish on property at either a savings or with additional options like space, kitchen, W/D.  It is not for someone where the cost is the number one priority or to use for DVC AND other travels.  As such for that group of people it's often a good choice to buy, esp resale.  As for squeezing it's owners, I'd say that after the initial purchase DVC has been better than most, including MVC and Bluegreen that I have direct experience with.


@Dean you said it more clearly than I could . I'm happy with my DVC contract but I realize that there are cheaper ways to get much of the experience. I'm at a point in my life where I can afford the price and being at Disney in the bubble makes my girls happy (which in turn makes me happy ).  The cost and room options iare better than staying at the deluxe hotels on property, which is where I'd be otherwise.  My take away is if you look like me DVC has good value.


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2021)

JohnB3 said:


> @Dean you said it more clearly than I could . I'm happy with my DVC contract but I realize that there are cheaper ways to get much of the experience. I'm at a point in my life where I can afford the price and being at Disney in the bubble makes my girls happy (which in turn makes me happy ).  The cost and room options iare better than staying at the deluxe hotels on property, which is where I'd be otherwise.  My take away is if you look like me DVC has good value.


I do both and am happy with both.  Most of my stays have been on exchanges the last 20 years, probably 60-70 units or more over the years.  We intended to sell all but 25 to keep the benefits but never got around to it.  With the newer resorts and grandkids, we likely won't even though financially it'd likely be the best choice.


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> I do both and am happy with both.  Most of my stays have been on exchanges the last 20 years, probably 60-70 units or more over the years.  We intended to sell all but 25 to keep the benefits but never got around to it.  With the newer resorts and grandkids, we likely won't even though financially it'd likely be the best choice.


You've been at it longer than me but I'm about 50/50. The girls like SSR and the easy walk to Disney springs so we usually book that thru RCI but its good to be able to do the other resorts as well and we do like to get a two bed on occasion


----------



## elaine (Mar 8, 2021)

DVC is quite cost effective for studios IMHO, assuming recoupment of capital outlay later. That would be the only reasons we'd repurchase-to enjoy AKV studios for 2-3 night stays added onto other travels in FL. Annual fees per points used are cheaper than paying for a WDW value. 
And, yes, it's definitely a specialty product--our kids (now in college) would rather squeeze into a DVC 1BR vs a 2 or 3 BR Marriott/HGVC, etc. As an owner, I did not feel any squeeze in the past 15 years, except for WDW ticket prices!


----------



## Dean (Mar 8, 2021)

elaine said:


> DVC is quite cost effective for studios IMHO, assuming recoupment of capital outlay later. That would be the only reasons we'd repurchase-to enjoy AKV studios for 2-3 night stays added onto other travels in FL. Annual fees per points used are cheaper than paying for a WDW value.
> And, yes, it's definitely a specialty product--our kids (now in college) would rather squeeze into a DVC 1BR vs a 2 or 3 BR Marriott/HGVC, etc. As an owner, I did not feel any squeeze in the past 15 years, except for WDW ticket prices!


I think that proves the point of it depends on what you're comparing to.  If you're comparing to on property hotels even at discounted prices of say 20% (pretty standard except certain times), DVC is roughly break even for a moderate and a savings for deluxe comparisons.  All things considered it's still more than a value room because you can't ignore the up front costs.  But I can get a studio or even 1 BR at a nice off property resort for normally around $300-400 all in costs and not much more for a 2 BR for most times.


----------



## joestein (Mar 8, 2021)

Based upon these discussions, I google costs of DVC ownership.   I found the link below.    This was a message posted in 2005 by somebody called Disneyberry.  He attempted to figure out what the cost of a DVC timeshare would be over its lifetime.  Based upon 150 point purchase at Saratoga Springs and he applied a increase by year based upon historical fee changes.   At the end of a 40-year life - you have spent a total of $252K.   

He projected maintenance at SS for 2021 at $7.64 while it is actually $7.11.  So he is around 7% too high.  I also think his increases for the later years are very high.   Lastly, we really should be looking at the NPV of the $252K.

However, just that amount spent over 40 years is crazy.  Also, if he is right, that averages $6,300/yr for 150 points.    Plus what do you really get for 150 points - a week in a studio or maybe 6 days in a 1 bedroom during value season?

Joe

DVC Lifetime Costs - My Spreadsheet | WDWMAGIC - Unofficial Walt Disney World discussion forums


----------



## elaine (Mar 9, 2021)

joestein said:


> However, just that amount spent over 40 years is crazy. Also, if he is right, that averages $6,300/yr for 150 points. Plus what do you really get for 150 points - a week in a studio or maybe 6 days in a 1 bedroom during value season?


160 got us 10-15 studio days at AKV, or 5-7 nights in a1 BR except week after xmas/Easter. However, assuming one does not keep DVC for 40 years and sells/recoups capital at some point, you're essentially staying on annual fees. The "assume recoup capital" is a big A, but DVC has held it's value and even after 9/11 and 2008, if one held for a few years longer, capital could still be recouped. DVC has a unique niche and it's hard to find another TS with that track record. Of course, you've got the lost opportunity of investing the difference....
I was surprised resale DVC pricing ROSE during Covid when WDW was shut down. I assumed it'd be another downturn. Minus our capital outlay, every studio stay was less than a WDW resort value room. A 1BR was a "doable luxury" for us. No regrets, but now it's time to trade via RCI or transfer DVC if we still need a bigger DVC fix than our remaining 35 points provides.  We'll keep those until they expire in 2042. Our amortized "all in" is currently $12/point, up from $9 10 years ago (from rising annual fees).


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 9, 2021)

@joestein my guess is that a similar analysis on any timeshare would look the same or worse.  for me I've tied up some cash which I expect to get back in a few years with a small return and I was going to go to Disney and stay onsite at a deluxe resort anyway, so with that being true, DVC works for me financially.


----------



## joestein (Mar 9, 2021)

elaine said:


> 160 got us 10-15 studio days at AKV, or 5-7 nights in a1 BR except week after xmas/Easter. However, assuming one does not keep DVC for 40 years and sells/recoups capital at some point, you're essentially staying on annual fees. The "assume recoup capital" is a big A, but DVC has held it's value and even after 9/11 and 2008, if one held for a few years longer, capital could still be recouped. DVC has a unique niche and it's hard to find another TS with that track record. Of course, you've got the lost opportunity of investing the difference....
> I was surprised resale DVC pricing ROSE during Covid when WDW was shut down. I assumed it'd be another downturn. Minus our capital outlay, every studio stay was less than a WDW resort value room. A 1BR was a "doable luxury" for us. No regrets, but now it's time to trade via RCI or transfer DVC if we still need a bigger DVC fix than our remaining 35 points provides.  We'll keep those until they expire in 2042. Our amortized "all in" is currently $12/point, up from $9 10 years ago (from rising annual fees).



From the 252K number, only around $16K is from the purchase, the rest is maintenance fees.

My comments on resales:

1 - helped to be artificially high due to Disney buying back.

2 - Price is based upon supply and demand.   As Disney has built more and more timeshares, the demand has kept up.    However, there will be a point where it doesn't, because of COVID, oversupply or some other factor.  When that happens Disney will stop buying back and the market will crash big time.

3- Once again supply and demand.  The overall supply is much greater than 2001 or 2008.   In 2001, there were 1,806 DVC Units.  In 2008, there were 3,684.  Today there is 5,527.  More supply that demand has to keep up with.  I am sure in 5 years there will be another couple of thousand units online.

Overall, I guess it is where your priorities lie.   Personally, there is vacation destination that I would want to go on a yearly basis.  Possible exception is if it due to proximity to family - like parents/grandparents.

Joe


----------



## elaine (Mar 9, 2021)

Joe, excellent advice for anyone considering DVC--when will the DVC bubble burst? IMHO, if Covid didn't do it, not anytime soon. But, easy for me to say, as I just cashed out.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 9, 2021)

elaine said:


> if Covid didn't do it, not anytime soon.


Yeah, Disney’s Reality Distortion Field is positively Jobsian.


----------



## JohnB3 (Mar 9, 2021)

I think demand for DVC has not been met yet and I don't see that Disney's approach looks like overbuilding as DVC is a small part of a larger enterprise and they generally are winding up one resort while bringing on the next one.  They tried to build non park DVC and its struggled to sell (HHI, Vero and Oahu) and ultimately there is only some much real estate available at the park locations.  It seems like Disney is pushing to devalue resale and if that trend continues I'd expect to see pricing begin to retreat (and I might sell my contract if and when that happens).  I also think it will be interesting to watch pricing for the 2042 resorts as the contracts get closer to expiration.   I know that Disney is an international aspirational brand and that helps keep demand higher that you might normally expect with Primarily US based hotel branded Timeshares.  I don't find DVC maintenance fees much higher than Marriott but both are likely a bit above average.  In general I don't think anyone ought to buy or even take a timeshare for free if the annual commitment is likely to create financial stress.


----------



## JimPDX (Mar 9, 2021)

Staying in a DVC property is an amazing enhancement to a Disney vacation.  More than one would expect.  If you can afford it and are planning to go every year or every other year go for it.  But even though it's a very good value, it's expensive.   If cost is an issue, then consider buying through re-sale or if you are willing to compromise, an alternate property to consider is Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  It's a beautiful facility on the Disney property but owned by Wyndham.  
I stayed in both DVC units and in Bonnet Creek.  DVC is definitely a great experience and the Bonnet Creek was a good second option for us.


----------



## joestein (Mar 11, 2021)

JimPDX said:


> Staying in a DVC property is an amazing enhancement to a Disney vacation.  More than one would expect.  If you can afford it and are planning to go every year or every other year go for it.  But even though it's a very good value, it's expensive.   If cost is an issue, then consider buying through re-sale or if you are willing to compromise, an alternate property to consider is Wyndham Bonnet Creek.  It's a beautiful facility on the Disney property but owned by Wyndham.
> I stayed in both DVC units and in Bonnet Creek.  DVC is definitely a great experience and the Bonnet Creek was a good second option for us.



I don't know if I can agree that it an amazing enhancement today.

Back when we traded into DVC there were significant benefits to DVC, other than the proximity:

1 - ability to buy dining plan (prices have become obscene)
2- Magical Express (eliminated)
3 - Extra magic hours (by far the best benefit - now eliminated - just 1 hour early)

Purely as a TS, the DVC units are nothing special.   Other than Key West, the units are tiny.  Some properties have very nice amenities - though not anything that can't be found at other TS.  Personally, I have always thought the theming is overrated - but that is my taste.

I use to buy the dining plan when it was $39/adult $9/kid. - the prices today are obscene.   I would never buy the dinning plan now.    In the past, we would go early before rope drop and stay in the parks until early afternoon and have a CS lunch.  Go back to the unit and go for a swim and maybe a nap.   Shower and get dressed for dinner using a full service credit and then spend the evening at one of the parks (usually the one that had extra magic hours as we didn't go back to 8pm or so).    However, It would be just as easy to go to an outside restaurant as one in WDW.   And I don't even think they have late hours anymore.   They are now reserved for special events.

I guess we will see how they do after the pandemic is over, but between what I mentioned above and fast pass plus - It seems that they are figuring out ways to suck the fun and any chance of relaxation out of that vacation.   Additionally, it is hard to discuss Disney without giving a shoutout to the skyrocketing costs which don't help when combined above.

My Disney experience today would be to attend 1 or 2 evening special events when I am in the area.     Which we would have done this summer if our plans were not canceled due to COVID.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 11, 2021)

From where I sit, arguing about the "value" of DVC is pointless, because the "value" of being onsite in the first place is neither easily quantifiable nor objective.

If the cost of owning DVC is justified by the value you might get from it, buy it. If it doesn't, don't.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 11, 2021)

Good luck!!! 

Any update?


----------



## varatpack (Jun 21, 2021)

We were SS owners in past (2002-2012) and sold , we just purchased Bay Lake in 2019 , resale.  Love it.  Walking distance to MK, monorail route and low(er) maintenance fee than most of the others.  I thought it will always be an attractive property on rental market,  too--if we tired of it yr after yr.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2021)

CPNY said:


> @SunsetMaven let me be the first to send you apologies for having to deal with @travelhacker i can only imagine the advice he gave you. How they still allow him to log on here is mind boggling. Haha, just kidding just kidding! He’s been a huge help to many here.
> 
> Now that the jokes are out of the way, my knee jerk reaction is to say BUY DVC! But my logical mind says maybe not. I’ve also been looking to buy DVC and have had the same thought process about which home resort to purchase into or of it even makes any sense to buy. While bay lake is great, I don’t require close proximity to MK at this point, so for me it’s not appealing (yet you make great points about buying there as a home resort). In the short term, being in the “bubble” has no advantages. The buy in is expensive and you need to book well in advance or it won’t work. I prefer a bit more flexibility. Is the high cost really worth it?
> 
> ...


Such great advice.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2021)

I like to know what the OP actually do or not do. 

DVC is not like any other timeshare. It has a captive audience and an exclusive location for most of their properties. Those that have owned for a long period of time, have seen values rise like I have never seen for a timeshare. Sure there have been bumps in the road, but not a single contract I own is valued less now then when I originally purchased it. I can't say that for any of my Vistana Signature units I have bought over the years. Even the rental of your points is a great fall back, most renting in a week. Try that with almost any other timeshare. Most you are lucky to rent over MF, whereas DVC rentals average 2.5 time maintenance fees.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Jun 25, 2021)

Lol I just backed out of a DVC resale purchase and went with a resale Legacy Marriott week instead, saving myself THOUSANDS. I think I will stick with SSR via RCI if I reallllyyyyy care to be on Disney property. I own mainly Wyndham and couldn't rationalize in my head WHY ON EARTH would I spend 5x the price for DVC vs Bonnet Creek for the same accommodations. I'd pay 2x tops.


----------



## elaine (Jun 26, 2021)

not OP, but here's my update from March--Mickey won:


elaine said:


> We owned DVC, but also traded in via RCI 5X-gotta love it! We sold our larger DVC contract in 2020 (still have a 35 point DVC) to free up case for renos (recouping capital +20%). My heart (which still has that pixie dust in it) was thinking of rebuying as we envision using for weekend studio stays in retirement to enjoy resorts. Put in 2 sorta low ball offers--rejected. It's a sellers market--pricing is $5-15/point more for AKV than when we sold! So, my head decided to pause on repurchasing and just do longer trips via RCI 1BR, stay at a HGVC or Marriott, or get a DVC points transfer if needed, and re-evaluate in a year or two. Plus, with annual passes paused, we'd likely swap to EOY one week trip with family anyway.


We are about to close on another DVC AKV contact at $20 per point more than I sold last year! When we sold, it was to get instant cash for a home reno. DVC was a great easily liquidated asset for us during Covid. But, after 6 months, our finances had changed and DH and I realized that we like going to DVC for 2-4 days and that booking DVc studios is very cost effective for us. We like the ambiance, amenities, and even a very nice Marriott hotel doesn't give us the same vacation vibe--it's very intangible for sure. Covid also changed our travel patterns as we see ourselves doing more FL trips and tagging on days at DVC and popping down to DVC HHI or Vero more as a couple as opposed to longer family trips.
On the practical side, my intended plan of transferring points made me nervous when I got down to details, paying upfront for 1/2 the points (which would be $1K+), and having to do a 3 way call with member services is a pain. Like 45 minutes on hold yesterday just to get through. Plus, at $18/PP transfer rate, that's $10/PP over annual fees for each transfer.  I got a semi-loaded contract which effectively took off $5/PP based upon transfer pricing and we'd have transferred points in the next 2 years, so that took another $10 off (mentally), as it would've been real out the door cash for us. We've had DVC and can estimate our usage fairly well.
I've bought/sold DVC 4X now, so I'd plan to sell this contract in 7-10 years with plenty of time left until 2057. I know it can change, but, if Covid didn't tank DVC, I think it's pretty solid for at least the next 5-10 years, esp. with all the new WDW stuff. Even with the 2008 crash, if one held another year or so, I think that pricing had started to recover.
This works for us, but IMHO, if one takes out the intangibles, there's still really no practical reason to buy DVC currently. We just stayed at BC in May and it was fantastic for our family of 5 and we've traded via RCI for 1 BR SSR later this year, which "all in" was about equivalent to DVC annual fees. If we envisioned mainly weeklong stays, I'd just do RCI/SSR (esp with the new reno and extra bed) or BC without any more capital outlay. But, for multiple short trips, DVC is still best for us.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2021)

The one thing elaine touched on, that is attractive for us owning DVC is the flexibility. Almost all of my trips to Disney world are 3-5 days, and most seem to be on holidays or holiday weekends. Hard to get those Thurs-Monday RCI trades or make that NYE or Easter week reservation.


----------



## elaine (Jun 28, 2021)

tomandrobin said:


> The one thing elaine touched on, that is attractive for us owning DVC is the flexibility


For our weeklong family trips, it's getting just too hard to commit at a year or even 6 months out with 3 college kids. With DVC we can book and then canx 31 days out, reschedule, get a bigger/smaller space (if available) etc. I've done this 5X before with DVC. With RCI, I'm out the trade fee each time even if I could find another unit. We confirmed a into trade into BC last fall for a May 2021 trip. It later turned out not to be the best week for us--but we made it work. If it'd been DVC, I could have easily just changed dates.


----------



## RookWDW (Jul 1, 2021)

DVC owner at Poly here.  When we purchased we stayed on property at Port Orleans Riverside.  We love the ease and immersion of being on site.  Joining DVC was as much about being in the bubble (and we really like the bubble, the attentiveness, the insanely active lifeguards, the cleanliness, etc) but it was also about being able to stay in better accommodations for roughly what we paid for Riverside (a moderate resort by Disney standards).  We are in process of buying an add on somewhere, likely SSR.  

I know OP already went for a BLT contract, but I'd suggest Poly.  1. it's just a far superior property by almost any standard.  The only upside to BLT is if you need 1 bedrooms Poly does not have those (studio only) and BLT is short walk to MK.  Poly has the monorail, boat, long walk to MK, plus a short walk to TTC to go to Epcot for Food and Wine.  Prices are insane right now so I would not pay more than $140/145 for Poly points personally.

We were/are considering BWV as we love that area and the easy walk to Epcot and HS.  But the 2042 date troubles me.  We will likely get SSR as its the best value by far, and we like the resort and easy access to Disney Springs, but we would often try to stay elsewhere or do split stays at two resorts.  A benefit of DVC is that they retain decent value so you can sell if after a few years circumstances change.  Takes a bit of risk off the table.  Also, DVC has several properties in various planning stages and WDW makes a lot of cash on new DVC resorts, so once those get going I think you will see more and more DVC benefits to make it easier to sell the new resorts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2021)

RookWDW said:


> I know OP already went for a BLT contract, but I'd suggest Poly. 1. it's just a far superior property by almost any standard. The only upside to BLT is if you need 1 bedrooms Poly does not have those (studio only) and BLT is short walk to MK. Poly has the monorail, boat, long walk to MK, plus a short walk to TTC to go to Epcot for Food and Wine. Prices are insane right now so I would not pay more than $140/145 for Poly points personally.


I thought I had read that studios can be hard to book at Poly because they also clumped the bungalows into the same HOA? So a lot of people purchased points at Poly with the plan to book studios instead of bungalows. With the points at bungalows being so high, it means an imbalance of owners trying to book the studios?


----------



## Dean (Jul 1, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought I had read that studios can be hard to book at Poly because they also clumped the bungalows into the same HOA? So a lot of people purchased points at Poly with the plan to book studios instead of bungalows. With the points at bungalows being so high, it means an imbalance of owners trying to book the studios?


I think that applies to studios across all the resorts due to them being roughly half that of a 1 BR and generally sleeping the same capacity.


----------



## RookWDW (Jul 1, 2021)

Poly studios are not terrible to book.  11 month booking is easy.  7 mth starts getting hard.  5 or less is very hard.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 2, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought I had read that studios can be hard to book at Poly because they also clumped the bungalows into the same HOA? So a lot of people purchased points at Poly with the plan to book studios instead of bungalows. With the points at bungalows being so high, it means an imbalance of owners trying to book the studios?


Prepandemic, Poly studios weren’t that hard to book because there are so many of them. Also, a lot of Poly  owners try to trade out at 7 months for 1BR and larger villas elsewhere. I’m not sure what the situation is currently except that it looks like “book your home resort at 11 months and then hope to change at 7” for all the WDW DVC resorts.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Prepandemic, Poly studios weren’t that hard to book because there are so many of them. Also, a lot of Poly  owners try to trade out at 7 months for 1BR and larger villas elsewhere. I’m not sure what the situation is currently except that it looks like “book your home resort at 11 months and then hope to change at 7” for all the WDW DVC resorts.


Yup.....Poly not having any 1-bedroom or 2-bedroom units means there is a lot of movement at the 7 month booking window. The bungalows are 2-bedrooms at "stupid" point costs.


----------



## djohn06 (Jul 11, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought I had read that studios can be hard to book at Poly because they also clumped the bungalows into the same HOA? So a lot of people purchased points at Poly with the plan to book studios instead of bungalows. With the points at bungalows being so high, it means an imbalance of owners trying to book the studios?



That sounds more like Copper Creek.  Poly has 360 studios.   It's pretty easy to book there, except some fall dates when DVC demand is at it's highest.  Even when booked, the waitlist works extremely well getting into Poly. 

The bungalows points make up a sizable percent of points at Poly, but with so many people canceling in and out of Poly studios, you have a good chance of getting a reservation there.


----------



## chromeo (Jul 15, 2021)

I see OP went for BLT.  There's an update here that is important.  Disney has announced they will be adding theme park hours to "deluxe" hotels only starting in the Fall 2021.  This includes DVC.

In the past pre-Covid, the Extra Magic Hours were for all Disney resort guests, and there's nothing wrong with the lower end (expensive!) Disney hotels on the Skyliner.  But this is a big plus for me in the deluxe/DVC column.  The EMH meant a lot to my family, and I'm glad to see that back.  I've never spending 700+ for a deluxe Disney hotel room.  The other argument to be made for DVC over other timeshare systems is LOCATION.  If you can walk to a park (like BLT), that is a big plus in my book.


----------

